# Great Range Moments



## Dsig1 (Dec 23, 2007)

This never happens to me so I wanted to put it out there and see if any of you have had a great range moment like this.

I had one of those range moments yesterday with my S&W Sigma. I was at my outdoor range and just took down my targets as someone else was coming up to shoot. He was a Glock guy and didn't say a word about my Sigma laying on the table. I noticed I had two shells left in the box and the guy asked if I wanted to go hang another target to shoot them. I said no, I'll just shoot them off at what's there. Well, there was a clothespin still on the wire to hang targets and I took aim and hit it at 25 yards with the first shot. (Since I generally group at 5" -6" at 25 yards this was a definite 1 in a million shot but at the right time.) After that I just shot the second one off at downrange. At that point, his interest in my gun perked up and I wound up staying for another 15 minutes talking about my Sigma. He was dying to shoot it but neither of us had any .40 ammo. :buttkick:


----------



## 220combat (Oct 26, 2007)

I do great things like that all the time. Actually, only when noone is there to see it.


----------



## Sig Al (Feb 5, 2008)

220combat said:


> I do great things like that all the time. Actually, only when noone is there to see it.


Ha Ha. Don't we all have that luck sometimes.


----------



## Wandering Man (Jul 9, 2006)

*Nice Shooting!*

I shoot the clips off the target hangers all the time at my indoor range ... :smt068

... only I'm usually aiming at the target hanging below the clips. 

WM


----------



## milquetoast (Nov 25, 2006)

I was at the range with a buddy, shooting pistols -- 7 yards speed drills. It was just before hunting season. A couple of guys came out to sight in their scoped, bolt-action hunting rifle, off the bench. There was a 24" steel gong at 200 yards. They would shoot at the gong and miss by a mile low, then very seriously adjust the scope a couple of clicks. Then they would shoot and miss by a mile left. They kept shooting and missing and adjusting. They never did hit the target, and you could tell it was not the rifle or scope -- they didn't know how to hold the gun; they were yanking the snot out of the trigger; they were closing their eyes in anticipation of recoil. It was sad. Finally, they ran out of ammo, and had to give up, expressing disgust with that terrible "inaccurate" rifle.

As they were about to leave, just for jollies, I pulled out my Colt Lightweight Commander, went to kneeling, and took a shot at the 200 yard gong. BANG . . . . . . . . . ding. I stood up and reholstered, as if it were no big deal. My buddy looked at me in disbelief, and said, "You could never make that shot again in a million years." I drew the pistol, went to kneeling. BANG . . . . . . . . ding.

The "hunters" left, shaking their heads and muttering.

After they left, I used up the rest of my ammo trying to hit that gong again. I never did, and I never have since.


----------



## john doe. (Aug 26, 2006)

Well, it wasn't at a range but I gutted a grouse with a .357 at about twnety yards once.


----------



## JeffWard (Aug 24, 2007)

I threw a snowball through the quickly-rolling-up window of a buddy's car in college at at least 50ft... Juuuuust perfect... Splattered all over the dash... Going away, at about 20 mph...



Seriously... A guy at the range a few weeks back was shooting an XD9 Service in the range next to mine. I was printing 1.5-2" 20-round groups at 7yds, and he was all over the paper. He asked me what I did to my gun to make it so accurate... I told him about the trigger, etc, but that it it was only a bit more accurate than before. He was wondering what was wrong with his.

I asked him if I could shoot it, loaded up 5 rounds, and printed a nice 2" group, 2" low of the 10 ring with his gun, 5 shots.

I handed it back to him... "Nothing wrong that I can see", and went back to shooting mine! 

I think he was pissed, but I'm not sure.


----------



## milquetoast (Nov 25, 2006)

Another one:

I was at the range, just packing up ready to leave, along comes a guy I know. We greet, exchange pleasantries, he shows me his 1911, just back from famous gunsmith for extensive customizing. He asks me if I want to try it. Sure, why not.

I load it up and put it into my holster. Set the PACT electronic timer. Figure I will impress him with my speed. At seven yards, I react to the beep, draw and fire two shots at center mass, in a second and a half. Awesome! Except, I look at the target, and there are no holes. Gulp!

Then I look again, and see that there are two holes, just not where I was aiming. The two holes are about an inch apart, between the eyes. I missed my aiming point by about 18 inches, but as far as he knows, I have just shot double-tap head shots in a second and a half on purpose.

I unloaded, handed him his gun, said, "Nice gun -- good trigger" and got the heck out of there.


----------



## t-cody (Mar 14, 2008)

I had one of those "moments", not on the range though. A friend (who I had never before hunted with) and I were going turkey hunting. It was still pitch black outside and as he and I were returning to our cars from closing the ranch gate....you couldn't see your hand in front of your face...we walk up on a rattler! Of course we froze in our tracks, trying to figure out by the sound exactly where it was when my friend said "I'll try and get to my car and get a flashlight". While he did that I retrieved a 9mm pistol out of mine and when he found the snake in the flashlight beam I fired a shot that hit that snake right in the head, and unusual for a snake, it never moved after that...no twitching, writhing...nothing!
He's been thinking for years now that I'm the best shot around!


----------



## zhurdan (Mar 21, 2008)

Years ago, when I was really into Cowboy Action Shooting, I was out practicing with my Cimmeron Birdshead .45LC. I have been into quick draw for a long time as well, so I thought what the heck, lets throw some led at a can on the ground. After hitting the can 4 out of 5 (habit to only load 5, SASS only lets you load 5), my buddy said that was pretty cool. I said as slick as I could, " I can hit just about anything with this thing."

About that time a big old moth, probably about 2" across, fluttered by at about 6 feet. He says... "oh yeah... hit that!" So, being it was facing down range and we were the only ones there, I drew and fired.... POOOF.... there goes the wings flutter flutter flutter to the ground. I shot the center outta that moth. It could just have easily been the muzzle blast, but his jaw just dropped and we had a good story to tell.

Disclaimer: Please keep in mind that quick drawing is a very dangerous thing. I wouldn't recommend it unless you put a few thousand draws and dry fires under your belt. My dad, when I was a kid, made me practice thousands of draws before I could even put a round in when it came to quick draws. Oh, and try the veal, it's delicious!

Zhur


----------



## Dsig1 (Dec 23, 2007)

zhurdan said:


> Oh, and try the veal, it's delicious![/SIZE]
> Zhur


Are you trying to say, "Try the veal, it's the best in the city"

Godfather 1


----------



## zhurdan (Mar 21, 2008)

err.. no, I was just saying "Oh, and try the veal, it's delicious!"
Wasn't aware it was near a quote from a movie. I've seen the Godfather 1 but it's been years. I think I heard what I said in an episode of Futurama at one point years ago. It's just something funny to put at the end of something serious.

Zhur


----------



## john doe. (Aug 26, 2006)

When I was a Security Policeman in the Air Force I was on the marksmanship team. I made it to the World Wide Championships and one day as we were practicing with the M-16’s at 100 yards I had holes all over my target. Well, i knew I was a better shot than that so i started to aim at the head instead of the ten ring. Sure enough, upon checking my target I had a nice tight group in the forehead and many other scattered all over. I looked over to my buddies and they started to laugh. They were both shooting at my target to mess with me.

I beat ‘em both in the matches with both the M-16 and .38. Ha, I got the last laugh. It was a heck of a good time though.


----------



## PanaDP (Jul 20, 2007)

That's a bit like when my Dad and I were testing loads in his blackhawk. We were shooting at 25 yards and we retrieved the target one of the times and it had a dozen big .45 holes and a whole bunch of tiny holes. We were next to a guy shooting .22s with his two boys. We took notes and gave him the target. He said he was relieved because he thought they weren't even hitting the paper most of the time.


----------



## txpete (Nov 29, 2006)

years ago at the range at ft hood they had a steel ram at 800 meters.one day I was shooting with some friends with scoped 30-06 rifles and they wanted to try out the ram.well after miss after miss I asked to try out my rifle.I set up on the bags with my K98K 8mm set the rear sight on 800 meters and sqeesed off a shot....bang....clang.I put the rifle up:anim_lol::anim_lol: luckiest shot I ever made.
pete


----------

